# McCain pics Alaska's Governor For VP



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 29, 2008)

So what do you think of your Governor, Griff?

Looks like a move to pick up the disgruntled Hillary supportors.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/?referrer ... eload=true


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 29, 2008)

http://community.livejournal.com/ohnoth ... 27091.html

Scroll down just a tad for the Alaska fish pic.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link Helen.  I never heard of her until today.

She is also a Moose hunter and the runner up in the 1984 Miss Alaska contest.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 29, 2008)

Seems like there is always an oil connection.....


----------



## monty3777 (Aug 29, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Seems like there is always an oil connection.....



No doubt!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 29, 2008)

I'd do her.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 29, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link Helen.  *I never heard of her until today.*
> 
> She is also a Moose hunter and the runner up in the 1984 Miss Alaska contest.



And you call yourself a conservative :roll:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 29, 2008)

Can you say *MILF*????


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 29, 2008)

:roll: 
hmmm don't remember anyone saying that about previous vps

wonder why>?????

 :roll:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 29, 2008)

You wouldn't understand...it's an *AMERICAN *thing.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 29, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> :roll:
> hmmm don't remember anyone saying that about previous vps
> 
> wonder why>?????
> ...



Well probably until now with the exception of Geraldine Ferraro, they've all been men and Geraldine wasn't exactly a looker.

Diva, face it men are so easy to understand.  We're all very shallow and are only interested in three or four things ok maybe five if you count electronics and cars.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 29, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":16z4tskt]:roll:
> hmmm don't remember anyone saying that about previous vps
> 
> wonder why>?????
> ...



Well probably until now with the exception of Geraldine Ferraro, they've all been men and Geraldine wasn't exactly a looker.

Diva, face it men are so easy to understand.  We're all very shallow and are only interested in three or four things ok maybe five if you count electronics and cars. [/quote:16z4tskt]


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 29, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Can you say *MILF*????



Shouldn't it be GILF? (Governors)  I know, I know, it's a very short list, hopefully that is!


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 29, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Seems like there is always an oil connection.....



Lets hope so, I can't run my pick up on wind mills.
Maybe we'll get some decent trim in the Whitehouse. :roll:


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Aug 29, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I'd do her.



Spoken like a true republican....... :twisted:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 29, 2008)

Sounds like another Bubba to me and I'm not talking about Uncle although I'm sure he do her too!


----------



## CarolinaQue (Aug 29, 2008)

I find it interesting that McCain slams Obama for his lack of foreign policy experience and then picks her as his running mate. Some one who has less experience than his opponet. WTF??? Nothing like the world of politics to use others for your gain!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 29, 2008)

I disagree she has more experience than Obama.  She has executive level experience running a complex state whereas Obama has been running for President since he was elected Senator with no executive experience.

18 million Hillary voters are going to love this pick!


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 29, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> You wouldn't understand...it's an *AMERICAN *thing.



Hey i understand and i'm not an AMERICAN!..


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 29, 2008)

But you're a guy and as simple to understand as us Americans!


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 29, 2008)

Now that's a woman!..When i first seen her come up to the podium i forgot who was running for president.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 29, 2008)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Now that's a woman!..When i first seen her come up to the podium i forgot who was running for president.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Aug 29, 2008)

Like him or not ole McCain sure can pick good looking women.  Heard his wife was at Sturgis having a good time.  GO ahead on McCain you the man.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep, Viva, Viva, Viagra!


----------



## Griff (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, McCain picking Sarah is definately going to make the election more interesting. She definately has not been a "politics as usual" style of govenor. Nor is she one of "the good ole boys'.


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 29, 2008)

I need more information ..... what are her measurements?
 8)


----------



## CarolinaQue (Aug 29, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I disagree she has more experience than Obama.  She has executive level experience running a complex state whereas Obama has been running for President since he was elected Senator with no executive experience.
> 
> 18 million Hillary voters are going to love this pick!



That's less than 2 years of executive level experience. Not quite sure I'd say that she has an abundance of experience to draw from here. Not saying that she couldn't do the job. But it does appear quite evident why McCain has picked her. Don't get me wrong. I am neither a registered democrat or republican. I'm not personally endorsing either candidate.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 29, 2008)

*or*


----------



## Griff (Aug 29, 2008)

I haven't made up my mind on this election either. I can tell you some things about our governor. She is a 44 year old mother of five with her last baby born with Down's syndrome in April of this year. Her husband is a commercial fisherman and oil field worker, and they are not wealthy people. She's for gun rights. Last year she got the state's share of the oil royalty nearly tripled. Now the state has some extra bucks and the legislature just passed her bill to rebate $1,200 extra to every resident, including children.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 29, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> I haven't made up my mind on this election either. I can tell you some things about our governor. She is a 44 year old mother of five with her last baby born with Down's syndrome in April of this year. Her husband is a commercial fisherman and oil field worker, and they are not wealthy people. She's for gun rights. Last year she got the state's share of the oil royalty nearly tripled. Now the state has some extra bucks and the legislature just passed her bill to rebate $1,200 extra to every resident, including children.



Any reservations about her?  Lack of experience means nothing as the a-holes already in Washington have the experience and are a bunch of hot air douchebags that are only concerned about self-preservation and re-election funding.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 29, 2008)

http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f76/M ... 4udkkp.gif

I think this post needs some Zoolander love and confirmation Michelle does not have teeth.


----------



## Griff (Aug 30, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Any reservations about her?



Sure, she's still a politician. Until two years ago her only prior experience was that she was the mayor of a town of 8,000, and a hockey mom, but as governor she stood fast against the oil companies. Abe Lincoln was a total hick. Harry Truman was a haberdasher from a small town in Missouri. I'm not sure where good leaders come from.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 30, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AMEN to that!


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 30, 2008)

Yep I think I am in on this


----------



## Griff (Aug 30, 2008)

You motor heads might be interested in this. Her husband has won the Iron Dog race four times. It's a snow machine race from Wasilla to Nome to Fairbanks. That is over 1,900 miles in the dead of the Alaska winter, across a couple of mountain ranges, and, of course, no roads. 
http://www.irondog.org/


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 31, 2008)

Griff, is that anything like the "I-Killed-A-Dog" race we hear so much about every year?


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 31, 2008)

I like her and him.. They gotz me vote... 8)


----------



## Finney (Aug 31, 2008)

Are you guys ready for this woman to be your president?  McCain is old and has had skin cancer 4 or 5 times... He could easily die before his term is up.
I hope some one explained what a VP does... she asks that question on this clip.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pak-rH0dCeA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pak-rH0dCeA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

BTW: she supported the "Bridge to Nowhere", before she didn't support it.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 31, 2008)

She wouldn't be the first to ask that question! 

And that includes many who have held that office.


----------



## Finney (Aug 31, 2008)

This is funny.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9qUVQDmLf7s&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9qUVQDmLf7s&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 31, 2008)

Yep, I saw that one too! Hillarious!  I'm wondering how Cindy McCain is liking John's choice?  John's eyes says it all!


----------



## Finney (Aug 31, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Yep, I saw that one too! Hillarious!  I'm wondering how Cindy McCain is liking John's choice?  John's eyes says it all!


Well concidering he started his relationship with Cindy while still married to his first wife... she's probably a little concerned having a 'hottie' around.  LOL


----------



## Finney (Sep 1, 2008)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Maybe Finney is gonna tell us exactly what it is that the VP does every day?
> 
> No matter.  I can tell you.  *He/she does exactly what the President wants him/her to do.*


I think it's been the opposite with the current administration.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Sep 1, 2008)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....or, it could be a matter of perspective. Doesn't necessarily have to be a liberal or conservative thing. And I don't think one has to necessarily have to be a "liberal" to be dissapointed with the current administration. Nor does dissagreeing with the current state of affairs make one a "liberal".


----------

